# flavors of creamed honey



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

i make a few flavors of cream honey, but am looking for new flavors, what are some flavors people are making, which ones sell best, has anyone done a hot flavor, like jalopeno, or habanero, or would that not be good?


----------



## ingridcarley (Apr 17, 2018)

Try cinnamon flavour.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

I've tried a jalapeno. It was pretty good. Just don't overdo it with the peppers...lol


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We can't flavor it here for sale. If we did flavor it to sale at a farmers market, we would need our kitchen inspected and rated as a commercial kitchen. But we can flavor it and sale it to people that come to our door. Makes no sense to me.


----------

